# Glanegg - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Nr. 18
Glanegg ist ein Schloß im österreichischen Salzkammergut, südlich von
Salzburg. Unterhalb des Schloß-Gebäudes liegt dieser große, architekto-
nisch hervorragend gestaltete Gutshof. Allein in und um den Hof könnte
man tagelang malen, immer wieder eine neue, interessante Ansicht.

Glanegg is a castle in Austria's Salzkammergut region, south of Salzburg.
Below the Castle-building is this large, architecturally well designed estate.
Alone in and around the farm could paint for days, always a new and
interesting view.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Beautiful. All your pictures are top quality.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Another wonderful work Bro.. Blessings

D


----------



## ConstanceS (May 31, 2015)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Bobby Boy (Jul 11, 2015)

I really like the castle very nice work and wish I could paint trees that good (maybe one day)


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

So much detail, but in a "simple" way, it's great!


----------

